# Freestyle libre- knocked sensor off



## HappyHelen (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello

Quick question re the Libre. I have put my first sensor on today in preparation for the switch on tomorrow. However, I have just knocked my arm on the door and it has come off (the needle has come out). Do you think I can push it back in or do I need to start a new sensor? Thanks!


----------



## Annette (Apr 18, 2016)

No, you cant push it back in, as the 'needle' isnt a needle-it isnt hard or sharp (the hard sharp bit retracts into the inserter when inserted).


----------



## HappyHelen (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Oh well - first sensor wasn't even on for 6 hours!!! 

Will try again tomorrow with a new one. I recall someone mentioned some tape which I can use to secure it further. Does anyone know what that is called? Thanks x


----------



## Annette (Apr 18, 2016)

All sorts of things. I use Hypafix, others swear by Tegaderm. I'm sure there's others but cant remember the names.


----------



## HappyHelen (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for your help! I will get that before I waste another one!! Thank you.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2016)

HappyHelen said:


> Thanks for your help! I will get that before I waste another one!! Thank you.


Might it be worth calling Abbott and trying to get a replacement? Can't have been very sticky if it got knocked off so easily!


----------



## Bloden (Apr 19, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Might it be worth calling Abbott and trying to get a replacement? Can't have been very sticky if it got knocked off so easily!


I agree. Mine are always stuck on so hard, I have to use a spoon to get them off when they expire. And they usually take a bit of skin with them as they go!


----------



## spiritfree (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm sure Abbots would replace the sensor, if you phone them and explain what happened. I use skin tac wipes under my sensors. They stick sensors really well.


----------



## HappyHelen (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. I called Abbott and I think they will replace but I didn't have the sensor serial no with me. They said to call back with it but it sounds positive. In the meantime, I have ordered some sticky tape to make sure I don't lose another one! Thanks again for your help


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 21, 2016)

HappyHelen said:


> Thanks for your replies. I called Abbott and I think they will replace but I didn't have the sensor serial no with me. They said to call back with it but it sounds positive. In the meantime, I have ordered some sticky tape to make sure I don't lose another one! Thanks again for your help



The serial number of your current/last sensor is held in your reader, should the need ever arise again.  It's within the settings area, but the support agent should be able to guide you there.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 21, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> The serial number of your current/last sensor is held in your reader, should the need ever arise again.  It's within the settings area, but the support agent should be able to guide you there.




Thank you for this. When my own sensor displaced itself or I displaced it last night I put it in the bin. I have just found the serial no in my meter. If Abbott now ask for it then I have it.


----------



## Lu Potter (Apr 21, 2016)

I have now used 7 sensors, and only one of them stayed on for the full 2 weeks - I even wrapped masking tape around one of them!  I have to say that Freestyle have been very good about replacing them.  I am pretty active and get hot and this is when I have most problems, though I too have had them knocked off when brushing through a door.  I will try and get some Tegaderm to see if this helps.


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi @Lu Potter, welcome to the forum!
You should be able to get some Tegaderm at any chemist, we find it holds the sensor on pretty well, even for swimming.  If it doesn't work for you then there are various other sticky things you can try!


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 21, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Thank you for this. When my own sensor displaced itself or I displaced it last night I put it in the bin. I have just found the serial no in my meter. If Abbott now ask for it then I have it.



My only comment would be never to dispose of the sensor until you have finished any discussion with Abbott.  In my experience, they have wanted the sensors back, and send return packaging when they send the replacement sensor.  Some people have even been asked for their applicators, although I never have.  That said, I have never had an adhesion issue.

Hope you get a satisfactory outcome when you talk to them today.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2016)

Do get some Skin-Tac as well to use first - cos it removes any sweat, body lotion residue, greasy thumb prints etc for definite, before you apply the thing, and spread it round a bit whilst applying it - then neither the sensor nor the tape will have any excuse not to stay firmly put.


----------

